# Mettre 2 Mac en réseau



## steph1 (6 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Le matériel : 
-    Un modem ethernet (Speedtouch 510) relié à un routeur wi-fi (Netgear wgr614v4).
-    Un eMac relié par câble au routeur.
-    Un MacBook relié au routeur en wi-fi par airport.

J'aimerais mettre les deux mac en réseau, comment faire ?
Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

Si les deux Macs sont déjà reliés au routeur (c'est le cas s'ils peuvent accéder à Internet), alors la liaison entre les deux appareils est normalement déjà assurée (les deux Macs et le routeur devraient, sauf paramétrage particulièrement exotique de ta part, appartenir au même sous-réseau LAN).

Il ne te reste plus alors qu'à activer les services qui te permettent la communication entre les deux Macs dans "Préférences système">"Partage", par exemple par le biais du partage de fichiers Mac, de l'accès FTP ou du serveur Web, selon ce que tu veux faire.


----------



## steph1 (6 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, cela fonctionne parfaitement.


----------

